# Mommy Blucky Demon



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok, eagerly awaiting the next step... this is looking way to freakin cool!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Cassie I found this demon skeleton posted on Davis Graveyard.com last night. I remember you were considering options for poses that would work with the wings. You might want to check out the site for more information.

http://www.davisgraveyard.com/Demon_Skeleton.htm


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

That pose is really cool. I may do that. It looks like they replaced the upper arm bones with long leg bones...I can do that 

I like the wings too. I've been playing with wing designs on paper.

EDIT: I just checked his site and he extended the upper arm bone. I'll have to give that some thought.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm excited to see what you will do. Keep us posted!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Working on the hands and feet...

I cut the lame hand and foot bones at the base and inserted a wire frame held in place with tape.










Using tape, I secured the wires in place. The flooring latex I use adheres to the tape beautifully.










Over the past few days I did the hands and feet construct of wire and tape. I've said this in the past and have to repeat that this is the most labor intensive part of the demon construct next to the wings. Although, I have to admit that doing the pose and gluing all the limbs into proper place is twitchy too.

After this comes latex, cotton, latex, cotton, latex, cotton, latex, cotton, latex and paint, paint, paint.

But I got the hands and feet done. Here they are awaiting fleshing out with latex and cotton...


----------



## rottin corps (Sep 21, 2007)

here we go agian. keep up the great work


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Working on the leg pose (no, she won't be sitting LOL)










She'll be more like up on haunches. The feet glued onto the bottom leg bones and awaiting latex and batting...


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I built up the chest pecs with latex and batting. I also layed out more cotton batting to finish up the feet (you can see the batting layed out in the backround)










Got the chest built up with cotton and latex and began airbrushing shadows...










The feet are done/dried now so I began laying dark shadows on them and other bones.










Mommy Demon is starting to come together


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I've finished applying batting and latex to all the limbs and chest that I can now. It's easier to do this before assembly. I'll also do most of the airbrushing before assembly too because it's hard to get the airbrush into tight spots (like around joint bends and such).

Then I'll hot glue her together and add final batting and latex to simulate the joint muscles (this will add strength to them too).

Here is a pic of me adding batting and latex to the fingers of the hands today (I still need to do the wrists):


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I'm saving the skull for last to do. I need to get another bag of cotton balls. Working cotton balls with latex gives a smooth muscle tissue effect whereas the batting gives a pitted/rough dry look. I prefer the smooth tissue look on the skull.

I lined the inside of the skull with tinfoil to help reflect the light from the 10mm LED that I'm going to toss in her mouth. She'll glow from the inside like a hell pit. Here's a test pic...


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

That is absolutely awesome. It's incredible what creative people can do with a blucky! Put's my modification to shame. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I finished the latex/batting on the hands and they are hanging to dry...


















I also took black paint and painted the inside jaw and along the seams that I cut with an Xacto knife when opening the mouth and cutting the eye and nose sockets...










My next steps will be to fill in the mouth cavity with latex and batting, then airbrush dark shadows on the hands and remaining bones and torso.

Oh, I also finished latexing/batting the back side of the chest.

I was going to go for the final pose but I want to paint as much as I can before that and I need to buy more paint.

For those curious, I'll lay the dark shadows in Opaque Black, then layer it with Transparent Green and then add highlights in Opaque Yellow.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm ready to glue and latex the body and limbs in it's final position but I have to wait until I get some more paint (I'm out of certain colors). It's easier to paint the parts before body construction and then just go in and do touch ups.

Tonight, I made the mother demon skull horns with Crayola Model Magic clay. Hubby and I decided that we wanted long twisty horns. I simply rolled out two clay wads of the same size and twisted them. Pretty simple.

But the problem is that Crayola Model Magic clay is great for small/squat apliques as it dries to a stale marshmellow texture/weight and these horns will be thin and delicate. I've been giving this a lot of thought and I'm going to try this...I've recently been dabbling with paper mache with Elmer's wood glue mixed in and found it to be very solid so my current plan is to coat the long horns with several coats of that glue/mache mix with a skin of gauze between them. And then coating it with latex to seal it all.

I'll let you all know how it goes.

Here's a couple of pics of the horns I sculpted tonight. The first is the horns right after I finished forming them and the second pic is of them in a ziplock storage bag to give you some sense of size scale. I'll keep them in the bag and pliable until I'm ready to mache them.



















Also planned for Mother is a long tail and her back spines will be more like Godzilla spikey spines.

I've got all the arm/leg bones and chest done with latex. I've also gotten the hands and feet done. I'll probably work on the skull tomorrow but that won't take long.

We did a preliminary test of attaching and holding the body/limbs together today and she's looking fantastic so far. We're really happy with her. She's starting to look WICKED!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Cassie7,

Fantastic work gal, look forward to see more installments of your project.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of updates. Between ill health and lack of funds, I've been down and out but I'm back at it now.

here we go...

I've begun latex and cotton on the skull










Paint on hands and arms...










Attaching the hips to the leg bones and the knee's to the lower leg bones with cotton and latex...










Another angle...










I made the back spines out of Crayola Clay. Here is where I hot glued it on the back.










I thought about how to strenghten it. I first thoght to use my paper mache formula which uses Elmer's Wood Glue mixed with flour and water. I finally choose to use my wood glue formulae with gauze on the spines. I think this will work well.

Here I'm beginning to lay down the wood-glue and gauze on the spine.










After laying down the latex and guaze, I go back and smooth out the latex with my finger...










And it's ready to dry...


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I worked on the skull some more this morning. I added more flesh with cotton balls and latex.

It looks a bit alien since it lacks color/depth and a nose but that will change when I work in it some more.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Cassie, she is going to be a true work of art. Keep those progress pictures coming.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm approaching the wing construction and I was concerned about fabric adding too much weight. Then my hubby came up with a great solution.

He used to work for a screen printing company and has kept in touch with his old boss there. He stopped by the shop yesterday and came home with a big box full of huge silk screens! I was so excited! It's weave is extremely fine and lightweight. It should be perfect and it won't have that open-weave pattern that the gauze has so all it'll need is a very light coating of latex.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Cassie - this is so cool! I can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

I can't wait to show these pics and the final pics to my hubby to show what amazing stuff can be done with just a basic blucky. I've got about 4 from last year and I've no clue as to what I can do to them to use them for my 08 theme (haunted hoedown). Any suggestions? You seem to really have a talent for this kind of thing. Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks much for the kudos. It really helps to keep me motivated 

I molded a nose and chin out of Crayola Model Magic clay. When it dries, I'll paper mache it with my wood-glue formula and gauze (instead of paper) in place. Then blend it in with a thin layer of latex and cotton batting.

Here's the nose and chin drying...



























After looking at her, I wasn't loving how thin her bony legs were. I want her to have a more powerful appearance so I decided to bulk them up with some muscle made of a paper mache base which will get covered with latex and batting.

In this pic, I'm bulking up one of her legs...


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

She is shaping up to be one sexy mama. You are doing a fabulous job Cassie


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a dragon that I got from DesignToscano on my wall and I always loved the wart looking dots that adorn his body. Here's a closeup pic of him so you can see what I'm talking about...










so I dripped hot glue on parchment paper (hot glue peels right off it, no problem) and I'm going to glue them onto Mother to simulate the wart looking bumps.

Hot glue drips on parchment drying...


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

You amaze me. I have learned so much from your posts. Please keep them coming.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> She is shaping up to be one sexy mama. You are doing a fabulous job Cassie


Thanks Madame, I really appreciate it.

During off season, you begin to wonder if anyone is even caring if someone is making anything. It gets pretty dead on the haunt forums.


----------



## HD-Lilly (Jan 23, 2008)

I like the way you did the feet on her..think I will do same on my large also..the feet on my small one look too big i think but you know they are done so I have to go with that.
her face is cool lookn ...I think I will stick with reg ole face and not add nothing like you did.
keep up the great work


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Lilly, keep with the small face like you did on the little one. It's too small add too much detail. I think yours looks great.

On my little one, I only added a little nub for the nose. And it was a very small nub.

Here's the before paint job on the nose-nub pic


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

Cassie7 said:


> I have a dragon that I got from DesignToscano on my wall and I always loved the wart looking dots that adorn his body. Here's a closeup pic of him so you can see what I'm talking about...
> 
> so I dripped hot glue on parchment paper (hot glue peels right off it, no problem) and I'm going to glue them onto Mother to simulate the wart looking bumps.
> 
> Hot glue drips on parchment drying...


Not to disparage you, you are doing a fantastic job. Way better then I ever could since I have no artistic skills. Now if you want a schematic followed or something like that I am your man. Anyhow back to the point. I just want to comment that your wart glues seem frighteningly uniform. So if you haven't already you may want to make some smaller ones so they get smaller approaching her underside.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Dragon. I don't consider it disparaging at all. Suggestions and advice is what it's all about here!

Yeah, I did make several different sizes. I want them to be smaller and lighter in color as they near the belly.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Cassie I must say that looks very cool.I wish I had that kind of talent.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Skullboy but I don't think it's so much talent, but just working at it.

I glued on the horns and added the nose and chin, molding them in with latex and cotton. I also added some wart-like hot glue drops...


















I ran a quick test of how the light looks inside the skull...


















I did some hotglue drops on the torso too. I finished building up some muscle tissue on the legs also to make them look more powerful. Tomorrow, I'll latex/cotton them.

I'm looking forward to painting this. It will bring out so much detail and depth.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Cassie, what did you use to make the nose and chin?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I formed them out of Crayola Magic Clay and when it dried, I coated it with Latex and cotton.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I crinkeled up tin foil and shoved it into hip places as filler and hot glued them in place (there were a lot of places to fill)...


















Then I covered it with cotton and latex...


















The legs and hips are pretty much done now. They just need painting.


























I added spines to the head (to match/mirror the back spines) and attached the horns. I began the paint job on the head too but it's not finished yet...


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Detail of the color choice (hubby suggested purple for the warts, I'm not sure about it but I have to admit that it looks cool).


----------



## HD-Lilly (Jan 23, 2008)

looks cool, a bit neon maybe it is the pic..are you going to stain over that?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Like I said, the paint job isn't done. These are base colors.


----------



## HD-Lilly (Jan 23, 2008)

I didnt think it was done was just wondering ,still looks good..


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

Hello Cassie7. This will be my 3rd year doing Halloween like this. And let me say WOW!!!! You are good. It is amazing what you have done with the cheep skeletons. I have been sitting here today reading your posts and you have taught me so much in the last 3 hours. Funny thing is that i have all the talent. Im a screen printer , welder , graphic artist , video audio, woodworker and last year from the help of this forum i made latex molds and made over a hundred skulls and bones for my halloween setup. But it takes a teacher like you to fire up the creative soul and help others like me to see past the everyday life. keep up the great work . Im not the only one that feels this way .


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Cassie7,
I know what you mean about the haunt forums seeming a little dead in the off season. I have to say that your work really inspires me, I'll have to find some bluckys and try my hand at this kind of stuff. Your momma demon looks great, keep up the good work.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I've been busy lately with mundane things like housework and tax prep. I did get a little more done paint-wise though...

And right now, there's not much more that I can do without an extra pair of hands to help with gluing the torso onto the pelvis. My hubby is a trucker and is on the road right now. Gotta wait for him 


This is where she stands at the moment...










I began adding dark circles around the warts to give some depth and I'm much happier with them now...










Sorry for the lousy pics, my camera is old and acting twitchy . We're going to get a new one when the tax check comes (YeeAH!).


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Cassie7-that really is amazing. I can't wait to see the final "Momma". It's amazing what you've done with a plain old Blucky. It's very artistic-the revisions you've made. It's not just in the doing, you have to have a good sense of scale and what looks appropriate and yours looks great!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Using dowels to prop her up, I managed to begin attaching her together...


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Cassie, she is truly going to be a work of art. I can't wait to see her with wings.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I attached a thin wooden dowel along the back of the right arm (you can see it in the pic above). It's held in place with garbage ties. I decided to leave it there for added support, so her legs and arm will act as a tripod.

I've been connecting the hips to back with flooring adhesive and cotton and decided to bulk up the arms (like I did the legs) and the cotton and latex completely covered the wooden dowel. You'd never know it was there. That worked out very well. Before covering with cotton/latex, I ran a thick bead of hot glue along the sides of the dowel against the arm.

The other arm will be bent in front of the chest holding something like a bloody/meaty bone or something so the center of gravity should be balanced.

I can't wait till hubby gets home today. He's going to be so surprised that I was able to proceed without an extra pair of hands


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I couldn't resist posing the baby Demon with Mother. They look so cool together!

I was tempted to photoshop the backround out so you could see it better but I'm lazy.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

wow! Now that is coming out really really nice. Excellent!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks 

I worked on her some more this afternoon. I attached the other upper arm. I ran a dowel through the shoulder and into the arm so it should be strong enough. I also braced it with another dowel under the arm, against her chest and hot glued it like crazy. When that dried, I put a coat of papermache over that (with my wood glue formula).

Then, using tinfoil held in place with hot glue, I added bulk to the stomach cavity. Then I covered that with cotton and latex. She's drying now so I can't work on her for a few hours.


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

That is so cool . I mean Soooooooo Cool . YOu would never know it was a blucky at one time. My Hat is off to you .

http://s154.photobucket.com/albums/s271/warpaintgraphics/?albumview=grid


----------



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

WoW that is the coolest Blucky remake I have ever seen, I don't know why I haven't been following this build great job it looks wicked cool can't wait to see your finished product...


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Northern Touch  It's kudo's like yours that keep me motivated!

This is another example of how I use tinfoil as a space filler. I was running cotton/latex between the upper chest and arm but the armpit was an empty void. I just balled up some tinfoil and stuck it in there. It filled the space and gave the cotton/latex something to stick to. In larger areas like the stomach and butt, I used a few drops of hot glue to hold the foil in place.










I did some more cottonn/latex work on her today and added/braced her right upper arm. I also coated her right upper arm with mucho hotglue, then paper mache, then cotton/latex. Here's where she is at, at the moment...










I popped the head on for a quick shot because the head adds much to the visual of what she'll eventually look like...


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

When I do WIP's I like to share mistakes and how to avoid them in the future. I think sharing mistakes are more informative sometimes than just showing the build itself.

My biggest mistake on this project was painting too early. I wasted a lot of paint and time. My logic of painting parts early was that it's difficult to get the airbrush into difficult spots like fingers, bent wrists, ankles and arm/leg joints. But in the long run, it would have been much better to just wait until I had fleshed out the body with cotton/latex first.

Another mistake was not bracing the hip and legs. They want to sink down. In the future, I will brace the legs and hip with a solid internal frame (like pvc).


----------



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

man I love it I got a B.F for her lol I made him out of couch cousions...But to talk about paint I run into this when I work on my foam creations... I have took a break from them to make more alberate props but plan to make a few new ones this year...I have a friend that I taught how to do this and he is now hooked...so I let him do the foam stuff but still like to build 1/2 a year we sell alot of them localy throught the summer at are garage sale's....

well here he is I only made 2 last year and this guys took 2 months of of and on work I like how he came out...


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

That's so cool NT. I've been wanting to work with foam myself.

With hubby's help I added the other arm, painted again and started on the wings. Hubby was a HUGE help. Actually, the entire pose is his brain child, including wings. I'm just a laborer LOL

In the pics, the hand is limp as it's not posed/glued in place yet.

She's really starting to take shape now


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey thats is coming out great ! I think you said somthing about screen mesh from a silk screen printer for the wings .


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Cassie, I always get so excited when you have posted an update. She is so awesome. You deserve the Best Blucky Builder Award!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL! Thanks 

Warpaint, yes we have silkscreen to put on the wings. The material is absolutely beautiful and so lightweight, I can't believe it.

Well, I got the wing joint attachment finished today. Here's what she looks like now:










Each of the joints got a good coat of hot glue to start with. When that hardened, I put a couple of layers of paper mache (wood glue formula). Then when that hardened, I dipped gauze in the wood glue formula and covered all the joints with that. The gauze and mache acts like a plaster bandage and add's a lot of strength to the joints.

Tomorrow, I'll put a coat of latex over them all to seal them.

Closeup of one of the joint attachments:


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

Im a screen printer and never thought of using screen mesh for wings. And i have a lot laying around here. You are giving me ideas. And i have learn so much from you . Thank you .


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I've begun adding some horns made of clay to the wing bones. I hot glued them in place.



















I'll give them a coat of my wood glue mache with gauze when they dry.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I know her body looks like an electric green at the moment, but I'm going to add black shadows and yellow highlights in time.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, I got the wing horns finished. I coated them with latex and then attached the silk screen. I still need to add the wing bone segments, trim the silk screen and paint.

The hand of her extended arm still isn't attached yet so it's just kinda dangling. Also, I am leaving the head unattached as well because the tight fit I have works well and allows me to articulate her head into any pose I wish.

You'll notice some arm and leg patch work that I had to do. Her right shoulder joint popped loose which caused her knee to bend. I woke up one morning to find her almost laying sideways on the table (ACKKKK!). But I patched her up really well with glue and mache/gauze.


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

WOW! Everything looks great! I really mean it! You have done a AWESOME job! I just have one question...How many hours have you worked on this?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Geeze, I really don't know. It seems like a long time but hubby guesses about 40hrs since I only work on her a couple of evenings/week and only about an hour at a time (usually because I have to let stuff dry). Plus, I had to do a lot of re-works. Without the reworks and repairs, you could probably cut that time in half.

But thanks! I'm glad you like her


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I really have to add that the silk screen is amazing stuff. EXTREMELY light weight and solid (no stretch in any direction) and extremely strong. I highly recommend it. We got it for free from a silk screening company that hubby used to work for. Silk screening companies often toss out huge sheets of the stuff. Go dumpster diving or just go in and ask for it.

You could stretch this stuff tight as a drum and it's strong enough to walk across. And water doesn't make it stretch or warp. Fabulous stuff. However, poking it with scissors or a knife, it will cut like warm butter.


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm a graphic artist and printer for a screen Co . I even set up a shop here in my garage printing t shirts on the side. And she is right . when we rip one or get a hole in a screen we replace the mesh and toss the old one in the trash. I have some lying around the garage. Just to help give some thing back for all the help here. If anyone wants some and will pay shipping i will give it to you. I think the smallest size i have is 36 x 42 . You can e mail me at [email protected]. I will post when i don't have anymore and when i get some in. 
Cassie i wanted to make one like yours but I just got to many porps in the works. 
Right now im working on a fence to keep TOT clear of the props . But you ROCK!
Keep posting. Thank you


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks warpaint. I think it's awesome that you're offering free silkscreen to folks. It's people like you that make this place so fantastic


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

Cassie7 said:


> Thanks warpaint. I think it's awesome that you're offering free silkscreen to folks. It's people like you that make this place so fantastic



Thats ok . I have it and i got it free. I just wish i could have some of your talent.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hubby and I have decided on a hatchery theme for her. I'm going to make a baby blucky/demon hatching from an egg and the mother demon will be dangling a human baby doll from her out-stretched hand over the awaiting mouth of a baby demon. We'll litter the background with broken paper mache shells and left over bones.


----------



## HD-Lilly (Jan 23, 2008)

thats kinda funny Cass , I was going in that same direction with mine. I have some gargoyle eggs i did last yr to use too.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm still working on her. Just been busy with other things lately. Last night I put the wing spines in place. I know you can't see it well in the pic but I began laying hot glue on the wire. It's attaching it to the silk screen.

It's adding bulk to the wire and make it look more bone-like while securing it to the silk screen.

In this pic, the upper part of the left wire is hot glued in place. I'm shaping the wire as I go along.


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

WOW...truly amazing Cassie...A true inspiration to all. Just have a couple of questions for ya if ya don't mind.

What is your paper mache recipe?

What is the total size of her? Wingspan and height?

Where in the world are you going to store her? lol...


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I mix flour and water to the desired consistency and then add a boat load of wood glue. It dries really hard. Then I coat it well with latex to seal it.

She's 33" high and 45" wide.

Luckily, we have plenty of storage space between our basement and attic.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

wow Cassie!!
She's turning into a real beauty!!
I love how far you've come on her, the silk screen is a stroke of genius! Wish I'd thought of it on my demon king last year! Ended up using plastic, no I'll just have to update him that's all there is to it


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

partsman, plastic is actually a great lightweight alternative option. I wouldn't have thought of that. I was thinking a light weight fabric for this because I wasn't happy with the gauze I used on my baby demon. Then hubby came up with the silkscreen.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, but I have bonding issues with the plastic, the silkscreen looks to be perfect as it is a porous material the glue should stick better, let me know how it goes!


----------



## wicc_ed (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok its been 3 months since an update... so how is she coming?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

She's still sitting on my dining room floor. I got a little burnt out on her so I set her aside and have been doing painting projects. I finished up our Peanuts Great Pumpkin panels and now I'm painting some photo-op cutout boards.

I'll get back to the mother demon sometime soon though, my hubby is getting antsy about it.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Awsome project!!

Glad to see you covering it all in latex. Those things dryout and crack pretty quickly. But in your application they really are the skel aren't they.

Great Job.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

OK I just read this entire thread from the beginning and If you dont mind I would like to say one thing..................WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can not believe what you have done with a cheap blucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No seriously, its just amazing what you are doing. I am very inspired!!! I cant wait to see more pics. I want to mama all done and lit up. Now that will be something.


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

Mommy demon is Incredibly awesome!! I'm just bumping this up and wondered if you have any more recent updates?? I definitely want to try to do one of these -- already bought a couple of bluckys to get started with!!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks! I just have a little airbrushing to do on one wing and she's done.


----------



## Debrah (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi, Cassie. I joined the forum today just so I could post about this project. Thanks so much for sharing this awesome tutorial! I'm just getting ready to reshape some bluckys and seeing this has given me a lot of confidence and inspiration.

Can't wait to see the finished project!!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Debrah,
I'm so glad you joined the forum. Please continue to post! We all love to share ideas and show off our attempts at creations.

I hope you'll post pics of your creation!


----------



## Debrah (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks, Cassie.


----------



## 333EVL (Sep 12, 2008)

After reading the tut on the demon spawn, I was excited to find the tut on the matriarch! Thanks for sharing! You Rock!


----------



## tj3775 (Sep 1, 2007)

Cassie,

What kind of batting do you use for this project? I've taken cotton balls and unrolled them but when I put the latex on them with a brush, the cotton wants to roll up and make a mess. HOw do you keep it so even looking? Thanks for sharing you awesome projects with us newbies here. They are appreciated


----------



## dawnyday (Oct 10, 2007)

Cassie, that is awesome! 

I wanted to post to see if you have her completed yet. I would love to see it.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

were did u get that latex stuff???


----------



## TheHallowed (Sep 30, 2009)

Amazing job  keep up the good work.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Cassie, you had indicated that you were going to do some finishing work on this artful beast. Could you post a pic of the final version?

Really great work, BTW.


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Holy cow, this is so amazingly artistic! Cassie, do you have a finished pic by chance? This is incredible!


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Glad someone bumped this tut up, I've never ran across it before. As others have said, please post pics. She is amazing Cassie!!!!


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

Amazing, i've tried this before and its harder then it looks but you've done such a wonderful job! any finished pics?


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

As a Connoisseur of Bluckies, I must say ... YOU ROCK! That is one awesome job!


----------



## mommasmith (Sep 16, 2011)

I hope the picture shows. Cassie 7- I found an old blog from you from september 2007 and you were working on a winged demon (small one). I had found a web site that showed how to make skeletons from rolled up paper and paper mache and decided to see if i could make one similar to yours. It turned out pretty well I thought. Wanted to thank you for the inspiration and knowledge. Thank You! Thank You! Thank You!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

She came out great mommasmith! I'll have to dig up pics of my finished one. Unfortunately, mine got damaged in storage (mice?). She got eaten! I don't know if I can repair her but I'll try


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I posted this pic in the finished prop section of the forum. Sorry to those that missed it!


----------



## Onewish1 (Dec 2, 2010)

wow is that impressive... you are a true artist


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Great job Cassie. Sorry to hear your demon was devoured. Watch out for lots of little "Devil mice" running around.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

OMG Cassie that is one wicked looking prop! Thank you so much fdr taking the time to post this!!


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Cassie can you tell me how you attatched the wings the picture is not too clear on this


----------



## Rage (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Cassie,.......I lived in Wears Valley while in Tenn, so we were practically neighbors. I'm curious how the wings were attached to.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry I missed your questions about the wing attachment. Better late than never I guess. I talk about the wing structure on page 6. I hot glued them in place, the hot glue bonds really well to the blucky plastic, I believe the glue heat welds the glue to the plastic. I also went over that with gauze dipped in a wood glue mache formula. It held fine, we never had any issues with the wings drooping or falling off.


----------

